# TRUE TROPHY CLUB!  Washington County



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 21, 2010)

18 yr old established trophy club is seeking a few serious trophy deer hunters.  Property is located in Washington county.  1600 acres  Intense food plot program provided, protein feed stations as well as minerals.  Have had some nice bucks harvested on this property over the years and have grown some really nice ones that our neighbors have harvested.  PM with your phone number to discuss interest.  Membership is 2500.00


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 21, 2010)

Few pics of deer harvested and some that are still alive.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 21, 2010)

That last guy looks familiar.     Wish your club was closer.


----------



## PChunter (Jan 21, 2010)

man i wish my budget wasn't 1000 bucks for a lease. Looks like you have got your program going great.


----------



## Swamp Kill (Jan 21, 2010)

*buck*

Is the 1st buck a 8 or 10 point?   Any tines on that buck? he looks young 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 yrs old.

Looks like a great place!


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 21, 2010)

Is this near sandersville? Camp site on property?


----------



## CowtownHunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks like a good crop of animals.  How many members?  Private areas or first come-first hunt?


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good as far as the bucks on your property. Wish I had the coin to join.


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 21, 2010)

Swamp Kill said:


> Is the 1st buck a 8 or 10 point?   Any tines on that buck? he looks young 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 yrs old.
> 
> Looks like a great place!



He does have brows     He is a 3.5 yr old 10 pt


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 21, 2010)

southerndraw said:


> Is this near sandersville? Camp site on property?



Yes, near Sandersville    Yes, Camp site


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 21, 2010)

CowtownHunter said:


> Looks like a good crop of animals.  How many members?  Private areas or first come-first hunt?



No private areas.  Great group of guys!  PM me your number and we will discuss.


----------



## kyhunter (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been on the property and can say that anyone will be HARD pressed to find a piece of property that is better groomed for deer.  It's like what you read about in your QDMA magazine


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 21, 2010)

You going to send me a royalty check for using my picture?


----------



## alphamaxhoyt (Jan 22, 2010)

gobblinglawyer said:


> You going to send me a royalty check for using my picture?



How much do I owe you?  When you gonna kill another big one?  
By the way guys, this is one of my neighbors that harvested a really nice buck.  I think this is his best buck to date and he is a great neighbor to have.  Only problem with him is....  Not only does he kill the BIG bucks we are after, but he kills ALL the turkeys too...


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Jan 22, 2010)

Dang lawyers killing all the animals!


----------



## bdillard (Jan 22, 2010)

interested in your club.. Give me a call..678-733-7029


----------



## jasonC (Jan 25, 2010)

PM me with your number? Like to talk about Lease


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2010)

looks to me like he's banned.


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jan 26, 2010)

goob said:


> looks to me like he's banned.



Anyone know what happened?


----------



## bdillard (Jan 26, 2010)

he definetely got banned


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 26, 2010)

who got banned and why what did he do


----------



## kyhunter (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm friends with him although I don't know why he got banned.  If you want to talk with him about his club shoot me a pm with your contact info and will make sure he gets it


----------



## Trenchless (Jan 27, 2010)

Please call me I am from South Florida and interested
239-340-3840
RIck


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 27, 2010)

*club*

I am interested, please email me


----------



## vsudoc (Jan 30, 2010)

kyhunter said:


> I'm friends with him although I don't know why he got banned.  If you want to talk with him about his club shoot me a pm with your contact info and will make sure he gets it



Hey guys, I am also friends with alphamaxhoyt.  He manages my property for me in Washington County.  PM me with your info and I will relay it to him.

The property he is listing is a fine piece of property.  If I didn't own property that bordered it, i would certainly get in on this deal.  This price is a steal for what he offers!


----------



## Big Andy (Feb 1, 2010)

I am friends him with also. Don't know what happened...I will find out as soon I speak with him.  The club he runs is awesome. You will not find a better piece of property ANYWHERE in GA that will consistantly produce  bucks of this caliber.  He is a top notch manager of his deer heard.  If you are interested in speaking with him PM me and I can put you in touch with him.


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## bustnbeaks (Feb 2, 2010)

*i*

please pm Me Your Number. I,m from Milledgeville and Would like to take a look at the place.


----------



## jbear1901 (Feb 27, 2010)

alphamaxhoyt said:


> 18 yr old established trophy club is seeking a few serious trophy deer hunters.  Property is located in Washington county.  1600 acres  Intense food plot program provided, protein feed stations as well as minerals.  Have had some nice bucks harvested on this property over the years and have grown some really nice ones that our neighbors have harvested.  PM with your phone number to discuss interest.  Membership is 2500.00



Interested in your club. Call me, Home#706-485-6475,Cell#770-356-3391


----------



## vsudoc (Mar 13, 2010)

09-10 season harvest update:
This year's harvest broke an 8 yr ongoing streak.  For 8 yrs consecutively, this property has produced and harvested atleast 1- 140" or better buck.  This yr was the 9th year and no 140" + bucks were harvested.  Although, 5 bucks were harvested.  A VERY old(atleast 7.5 yr old) 6 point was harvested.  A 131"  3.5 yr  8 pt.,  a 134"  3.5 yr  8pt.,  a 137"  4.5 yr  9 pt., and a 139"  3.5 yr old 9 pt were harvested.   Bad year for harvesting young bucks that had GREAT potential but, not such a bad year for harvesting some really nice deer.  2 different 140" bucks were sited while hunting and several were captured on cam.  One neighbor sited an 8 pt that he said was the largest antlered deer he has ever seen.


----------



## Bow_Madness_Hunter (Mar 14, 2010)

what did he do to get banned


----------



## calebroad (Mar 14, 2010)

*Interested*

Please contact me to discuss membership.

Chris
404-433-0003


----------

